# Diablo II - Application Error



## AyEmmKay (Apr 1, 2007)

I installed Diablo II. No biggie.

When I try to run it, the screen goes black. I have to hit the Windows button to get back to the desktop. On the desktop there's a lovely error window.



The first one reads:

DIABLO II SERVER EXCEPTION
Unhandled Exception: ACCESS_VIOLATION (c0000005)



Once I've clicked out of that one, I get this:

Diablo II: Game.exe - Application Error
The instruction at "0x00362c43" referenced memory at "0x00000004". The memory could not be "written". Click on OK to terminate the program.


It did this for another game, too. I figured it was something with the game, but I've got the feeling something is up.

I'd also like to add that my laptop can more than handle Diablo II. I had no problems with Neverwinter Nights. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Try installing the latest patch for the game, you can get it here - http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=20758

Unless you need a specific version for your characters, then just get the latest one.


----------



## AyEmmKay (Apr 1, 2007)

Many, many, manymany thanks!

I just figured it was something with my computer considering it didn't even take me to the main menu so I could update it. 

Well, I guess that's why forums like this are here, I guess.

Thanks so much again!


----------

